# Mon ipad 2 ne recharge plus



## sulimblim (28 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
  Abonné à la marque à la pomme depuis des années, jai mis un peu de temps à franchir le cap de lipad, je nen voyais pas lutilité. Jen ai un depuis 6 mois et aujourdhui il mest indispensable.
  Jai fait une mise à jour hier vers ios 5 et depuis, il ne recharge plus lorsque je le mets sur le dock (Apple).
  En fait, licône de la batterie clignote (ou plutôt cest le petit dessin de la prise qui clignote) et mon ipad fait quelques bip bip
  Je lai connecté directement au secteur et le même problème se reproduit.
  Quelquun a-t-il une idée ?
  Davance merci pour vos réponses.


----------

